# Silicone tire glue??



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok I searched for so long forgot what I was searching for! What is the silicone windshield glue called for gluing on silicone tires? Just saw a picture of the tube in a post over weekend now can't find. It was white tube permatex windshield silicone? Anyone have permatex number or link to picture of that tube again?
I am sure I will find it now I posted ...but just in case ...help...
Ryan


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ryan, if you mean the Silicone that some slotters are using to coat foamie tires and create Sili-Spongies. Then I've been using Permatex #81730 Flowable Clear Windshield and Glass Sealer. I hope that helps ?


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Dow Corning 734, and GE 118 are also very good flowable clear silicones for coating tires. I like the Dow Corning the best, ends up a little less sticky!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What glue do you like use wheel to tire?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

cwbam said:


> What glue do you like use wheel to tire?


Elmer's stix-all


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

silicone adhesive


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

I think the main problem with tires coming loose is because of the wheel material, Delrin, (acetal) does not take glue very well. I started using a softer wheel material with T-jet tires and they didn't come loose period. The solvent in the glue I was using would bond with the plastic wheel. In testing a several month old tire by trying to remove the tire material from the wheel, one ended up ripping the material in to leaving half still glued to the wheel.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

from the org, post, I think??
he talking about gluing silicone tires to the rim, not sponge.
I could be wrong

but those tips are good to know


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

If you want to glue silicone tires to a delrin wheel Flowable silicone work very well. It wont be total permanent but if care is taken they will stay glued. Scuff the shine off the delrin helps also.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Glue*

Hi thanks yes was looking for adhesive for silicone slip on tires to rims. The rest of info was great to as will be trying to make some nice silicone coated tires someday too.
Ryan


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Along with the light scuffing of the hub surface, a very thin coat of Gorilla glue works well, especially for bonding dissimilar materials. I emphasize a very thin coat because it does expand as it dries. Too much glue will distort the tire out-of-round. You may want to practice with an old tire and hub first. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Contact cement or weatherstripping glue and a light sanding of the hub ,have worked for me.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ditto...*



Hornet said:


> Contact cement or weatherstripping glue and a light sanding of the hub ,have worked for me.


Yep, that's what I've always used. It sticks good, and is easy to remove and clean up when you change, and won't damage anything.


----------

